# Free Trip to Nürburgring + 10% off Milltek Exhaust!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Win a trip to the Nürburgring to attend one of the VLN Endurance races, get a fast passenger lap around the circuit with a pro driver, and the chance to drive a Milltek Sport equipped car around the infamous track too!

Entering is EASY! Buy Milltek Exhaust from ECS Tuning
Fill out THIS form*
Cross fingers!*

Added bonus Milltek is ON SALE at ECS Tuning until 10/15/2019!*


----------



## mafia8 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hope it includes flights


----------



## mafia8 (Apr 14, 2020)

can someone ban that spam account?


----------



## willyiams (Aug 8, 2020)

mafia8 said:


> can someone ban that spam account?


Yes ofcourse, Iam trying a lot to participate in the forum But everytime iam getting banned for several reasons, Could you please help me with this issue

Or shall i try make this as an topic , will that be usefull?


----------

